# I Did It!



## Finklestein (Nov 27, 2013)

YAyayayayaa! I FREAKING DID IT!


I got accepted to NYU's dental school program!

This is so huge for me because... because...

Since I was 12, my life has been nothing but garbage and sadness. 

Now I finally feel like I have been set free. By some miracle of God, I have reclaimed a little portion of myself.

I have faced so many challenges along this path

1) dealing with an abusive father
2) My parents getting divorced
3) my brother, mother, and I being left in financial ruin
4) my social anxiety and health/weight issues in school
5) being abandoned by all my extended family (grandparents, cousins, uncles, aunts)
6) dealing with my mothers abusive boyfriend
7) raising my new baby half-brother 
8) Taking care of my mom when she almost died from a health condition
9) Facing all my day to day fears in college
10) Being cheated on by my gf of 4 years
11) Reconnecting with my Dad...
12) ...Only for him to pass away right after i graduated college
13) finding myself on a self destructive road of not caring about life, and having to deal with grieving
14) facing my fears of interviewing to get into a dental school

and after all of that... AFTER ALL OF THAT SH#T... I finally have a lifeline... an anchor i can latch onto that can pull me out of such deep water.

After so many years of lying in bed at night and thinking to myself and praying "God, If I could only make it past these next few days... If only one day I could once again feel good and decent about myself- that I have a fighting chance in this life- I would be always grateful."

free at last, free at last!


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow, 14 years after all that?! Phew, that's pretty commendable right there. You hit some lows and have managed to get yourself on a successful career track which you should be proud of! Not many people can do that.


----------



## Finklestein (Nov 27, 2013)

ToughUnderdog said:


> Wow, 14 years after all that?! Phew, that's pretty commendable right there. You hit some lows and have managed to get yourself on a successful career track which you should be proud of! Not many people can do that.


Thank you buddy!


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Damn that's awesome, good job man.


----------



## Wildman (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow, that's an impressive list of things to have overcome. Feels like it dwarfs my problems in comparison. Congrats!


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

You're pretty awesome.


----------



## hollowman32 (Oct 19, 2013)

Wow, you've overcome a lot. Your fighting spirit inspires me.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey man, that's awesome. Also, i like your faith.


----------



## Finklestein (Nov 27, 2013)

hollowman32 said:


> Wow, you've overcome a lot. Your fighting spirit inspires me.


Thank you guy, thats just what I hope to do. No matter what, just keep heading in A direction.


----------



## Finklestein (Nov 27, 2013)

dcaffeine said:


> Hey man, that's awesome. Also, i like your faith.


I appreciate it, thanks buddy! I know there are more battles in the future... but in a way its like I can leave a lot of bad history behind


----------



## Finklestein (Nov 27, 2013)

Wildman said:


> Wow, that's an impressive list of things to have overcome. Feels like it dwarfs my problems in comparison. Congrats!


No matter what challenge it is you face, I know how much it can look like a mountain!


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

Whoa good job mate! I've lived trough half of the problems you've listed and the other half were personal demons I would subjugate upon myself to make life harder, good to know there are other people with nerves of steel that are willing to move forward today my friend you have been rewarded. This is just the beginning, but seeing what you endured I think that life baggage will serve a purpose.

Cheers


----------



## suej (Oct 20, 2013)

wow that is amazing!!! you're an inspiration to me


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, I am really happy for you. Way to go!!


----------



## Finklestein (Nov 27, 2013)

Zil said:


> Whoa good job mate! I've lived trough half of the problems you've listed and the other half were personal demons I would subjugate upon myself to make life harder, good to know there are other people with nerves of steel that are willing to move forward today my friend you have been rewarded. This is just the beginning, but seeing what you endured I think that life baggage will serve a purpose.
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for your kind words, I certainly hope that all of our difficult experience will serve a greater purpose. it is a wondrous thought isn't it


----------



## Finklestein (Nov 27, 2013)

suej said:


> wow that is amazing!!! you're an inspiration to me


Thanks so much! :yes


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

Congrats! It sounds like you grew up in less than fortunate circumstances and dealt with it the right way: by working towards getting out of it rather than complaining about it.


----------



## Edwolf (Dec 6, 2013)

:yes


----------



## snowberry (Nov 22, 2013)

Congrats!!! That is really exciting  So much to overcome, you are inspiring!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MishyMishy said:


> YAyayayayaa! I FREAKING DID IT!
> 
> I got accepted to NYU's dental school program!
> 
> ...


I had a long tern string of things happen almost like yours that ended on 
Friday the 13th (not today, the one back in September!). In stead of dental school, I finally refinanced the first of two mortgages my father left behind when he died in 2007. He divorced my mom (who I am legal guardian of) in 1998. He remarried, but was only married for two years when he died - I still get along with my stepmom, who considers me her son.

It's a new set of adventures and responsibilities.


----------



## Littlescorpio (Nov 28, 2013)

You have been through so much! Celebrate the accomplishment! You deserve it!  
I'm excited for you. Good luck !


----------

